# What power supplies are available for 3rd gen HDXs, 7 in?



## tekwrite (Jul 1, 2018)

The HDX's I have have the little square power supply with Amazon on them, with USB cable. Do they still make them? Cannot seem to find on amazon or ebay. Just looking toward the future if my p/s die. What would be the wattage/amps for a generic one?


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

The easy answer to your question is to read the specification of the charger you have and buy one the same or at least simular, in reality just about any charger rated s at 5volts and between 1&2amps will charge it, generally the higher the ampage, the faster the charge will be, possibly at the expense of long term battery life, if you buy a " rapid" charger

Look on amazon, there's a number of kindle original chargers for sale, one of which I'm sure will closely match the spec you have


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tekwrite said:


> The HDX's I have have the little square power supply with Amazon on them, with USB cable. Do they still make them? Cannot seem to find on amazon or ebay. Just looking toward the future if my p/s die. What would be the wattage/amps for a generic one?


Anything that is Micro USB and works with a phone, tablet, or other Kindle will work fine. It will charge faster using a higher rated one, but if you tend to plug it in overnight, that's not an issue.

My only suggestion is, if you're buying one, don't go with 'cheapest' because you can't count on them being well made. But you don't need to spend for 'top of the line' either. But I'd also say the likelihood of it going bad is extremely small. Better chance the cord goes bad because the wire inside breaks.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anything that is Micro USB and works with a phone, tablet, or other Kindle will work fine. It will charge faster using a higher rated one, but if you tend to plug it in overnight, that's not an issue.
> 
> My only suggestion is, if you're buying one, don't go with 'cheapest' because you can't count on them being well made. But you don't need to spend for 'top of the line' either. But I'd also say the likelihood of it going bad is extremely small. Better chance the cord goes bad because the wire inside breaks.


that's not really the best advice, just about anything will work, but not " just fine" as above charging them at a faster rate than Amazon designed may well lead to premature failure of the battery, this may be yet another of the self inflicted fire problems that cop up on here


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used multiple chargers for my phones, tablets, kindles, etc. Mix 'n' match. The ONLY problem I've ever had is when one or the other of the devices charges too slowly, but even there, if I'm leaving it overnight, it's not a problem. I've had phones/tablets/kindles since 2003 -- never had one with a fire problem from the charger.

N.B. you do want to be sure it's from a reputable source -- the super cheap ones are suspect and are, I think, the one most likely to be problematic. The ones I've used have always been from reliable, reputable suppliers.

Bottom line: if I had _other chargers_ in the house, and one went bad, I wouldn't feel I had to go right out and replace that one. 'Cause any of the others will work.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've used multiple chargers for my phones, tablets, kindles, etc. Mix 'n' match. The ONLY problem I've ever had is when one or the other of the devices charges too slowly, but even there, if I'm leaving it overnight, it's not a problem. I've had phones/tablets/kindles since 2003 -- never had one with a fire problem from the charger.
> 
> N.B. you do want to be sure it's from a reputable source -- the super cheap ones are suspect and are, I think, the one most likely to be problematic. The ones I've used have always been from reliable, reputable suppliers.
> 
> ...


, I didn't say you would have a fire problem, I said you will have a problem with your fire( battery).

If you use say a 2 amp charger and if only requires as mine does, a 1 amp charger, they you will reduce the battery life, if you do it for long enough you will reduce the battery life considerably, if you wish to not care, that's fine, but the guy has asked how to get the correct spec, so he obviously does care, and you shouldn't be telling him it doesn't matter, when in fact it does


----------

